# IOS 8.02 et effets parralax



## cillab (4 Octobre 2014)

bonjour
depuis le passage en 8.02 plus d'effets parralax derriere les icones normal ??


----------



## Lauange (4 Octobre 2014)

Non, c'est qu'ils sont désactivés. Réglages/général/accessiblité/réduire les animations.


----------



## cillab (4 Octobre 2014)

bonjour
merci de ta réponse Mais  j'ais mis reduire les animations  bouton est blanc et RIN NE BOUGE ???


----------



## Lauange (4 Octobre 2014)

Tu a peut être un fond d'ecran qui n'est pas compatible


----------



## cillab (4 Octobre 2014)

re bonjour
je vais essayer avec un fond d'écrand APPLE car c'est une photo de mes petites fille
je vais essayer sur l'crand d'accueil  je te tiens au courant 
merci de ta réponse

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h15 ----------

chouette ca marche c'etait mon fond d'écrand qui n'etait,pas compatible
ca alors!!!!!!!! bon je vais essayer avec mon iphone 5


----------



## Lauange (7 Octobre 2014)

Je vais compléter ma réponse. Lorsque tu sélectionne la photo assure toi que perspective (en bas à droite) soit sur oui.


----------



## cillab (7 Octobre 2014)

bonjour LOUANGE
merci de ta réponse,effectivement, je ne savais pas à quoi cette fonction servait
et sur certaines de mes photos,je n'en avais que la moitiée


----------

